# Vote for Top 10 Current Coaches



## kansasalumn

Ok We got top 25 greatest players and TOp 15 college venues.

Now it is time to vote for your Top 10 Current Coaches.


----------



## kansasalumn

1 Rick Barnes-Texas
2 Roy Williams-UNC
3 Bill Self-Kansas 
4 Ben Howland-UCLA
5 Coach K-Duke
6 Tom Izzo-Michigan state
7 Billie Donavan-Florida
8 Billy Gillispie-Kentucky
9 john Calapari-Memphis
10 Mark Few-Gonzaga

I moved down Howland from 2 to 4 as Howland have not get UCLA to be "his" team yet as still have some from the previous regime. Took off Lute Olson as he is near end of career, did not coach the past season, and Gillispie is an upcoming coach. I am like Bball, basing on if I want to start a program anew. Bill Self right now is top of the mountain as his team just win it all. Ole Roy is Ole Roy. Barnes no matter who leaves early his teams always seems to be on the winning end. Coach K is a good coach, but agree with article below have not been the same for a while. The other 5 are very good coaches

Well I changed mine vote flip Barnes and Self Flip Izzo and John C and moved Few down one


----------



## bball2223

:biggrin: this was a bad one, re-do on second page


----------



## TM

before this gets out of hand, what exactly are people ranking? I'm assuming it's overall, taking into account recruiting, coaching (in and out of practice), etc.

I hope that's what it is, otherwise bball's #1....


----------



## bball2223

I'm voting on who I would take to start a program right now. If you want me to base it off of accomplishments my list would be way different. Howland's teams always play good defense and he recruits really well. Cocach K is 1B IMO as I would want a guy to run a motion offense and a guy who can recruit :biggrin: (hopefully that satisfies you TM) lol


----------



## TM

Ha. My comment really had nothing to do with who else was on the list. Promise. Besides, apparently Coach K doesn't really recruit really well anymore anyway.



> Bruce ( Raleigh, NC): Andy - It seems like the sun is starting to set on the Coach K era. He's not winning very many recruiting battles whereas UNC gets whomever they want. He hasn't had the success that we associate with him in the past. Maybe this team USA thing is the one final stop on his way into retirement. Duke just hasn't been Duke for awhile. Your thoughts?




For me, the verdict is still out on Howland. He's inherited the crown Bill Self wore for several years. Of course his team's win - They have some of the best, most athletic players in the country. But does his ability to recruit bump him to the top of the list?


----------



## bball2223

I didn't put Bill Self in my top 10, gotta fix that.


----------



## TM

WHOA... how the heck is Thad Matta on your list, but Roy Williams is not???


----------



## croco

I thought Rick Pitino was regarded higher :thinking2:


----------



## Dornado

No love for Bo Ryan...


----------



## kansasalumn

To those who are criticing our two lists, *post yours*, and then we can have a stonger conversation and then all of us can have the opportunity to here everyone's opinons, and might persuade us to change


----------



## kansasalumn

croco said:


> I thought Rick Pitino was regarded higher :thinking2:


For me, as of my ranking go around top current coaches to build a program around, which he is a great coach in the college ranks, but as his previous history, he in college, pros, college, pros, college, I need someone more stable. He is most definate in my 11 to 15 range


----------



## TM

kansasalumn said:


> Bill Self right now is top of the mountain as his team just win it all.


Chalmers misses that miracle shot and we're not even having this discussion. And Bill Self had nothing to do with that ball going in. No way is he #1.

As for Roy, he's no doubt a top 5 coach, but someone will eventually come in here and knock him for his in-game coaching. BTW, he's also done a great job making the most of the UNC tradition, getting top notch guys to keep coming.


----------



## BlueBaron

Let's see here... I'll take off my blue tinted glasses unlike some... ka

1. JT3
2. John Pelphrey
3. John Calipari
4. Billy Gillispie
5. Coach K
6. Ben Howland
7. Roy Williams
8. Mark Turgeon
9. Bill Self
10. Sean Miller

I do realize I have a former UK player on my list. I have him there because he is really going to be something else in the very near future.


----------



## TM

^:lol:


----------



## BlueBaron

Wow I left off Coach K. Shame on me.


----------



## kansasalumn

any more votes?


----------



## bball2223

kansasalumn said:


> any more votes?


Let me re-do mine

1. Coach K Duke
2. Billy Donovan Florida
3. Tom Izzo Michigan State
4. Roy Williams UNC
5. Bill Self Kansas
6. JT3 Georgetown
7. Ben Howland UCLA
8. Bob Huggins WVU
9. John Calipari Memphis
10. Rick Pitino Lousiville



Count this one for me, have no idea what I was thinking on the original.


----------



## Blue

Ok, let me get mine in. Off the top, my list would go something along the lines of.....

1. Coach K - Duke
2. Billy the Kid - Florida
3. Tom Izzo - Michigan State
4. Ben Howland - UCLA
5a. Roy Williams - UNC
5b. Bill Self - Kansas
6. JT III - Georgetown
7. Mark Few - Gonzaga
8. Anthony Grant - VCU
9. John Calipari Memphis
10. Rick Pitino -Lousiville


----------



## TM

I still can't believe how high Self is getting ranked.


----------



## Blue

He had built up a pretty solid program @ Illinois and developed some good players, and now, winning a national championship @ KU doesn't hurt his cause.....


----------



## kansasalumn

TM said:


> I still can't believe how high Self is getting ranked.


I am asking myself John Thompson III is getting high too? Like BlueMagic said about Illionis and Kansas. WHen he was at Oral Roberts he went from a team that won 3-5 games then to a winning program, and since he left the program is still producing. At Tulsa that school had 2-3 coaches in a row that produce there and then went on to higher programs like UK, KU, Illinois, Tenn, Minnesota. At Illionis he continued Lon Kugers program into his own and produce winning and produce many NBA players, and Coach Weber reap the benefits of the team when Bill Self left. Now he at Kansas in his 5th year with his OWN players he won it all. Continue the dominance from Brown and Williams teams. 

JTIII is a good coach. He coach Princton to great years, and now at Georgetown for a few years and has not made to the elite 8 maybe once or twice can not remember.


----------



## bball2223

kansasalumn said:


> I am asking myself John Thompson III is getting high too? Like BlueMagic said about Illionis and Kansas. WHen he was at Oral Roberts he went from a team that won 3-5 games then to a winning program, and since he left the program is still producing. At Tulsa that school had 2-3 coaches in a row that produce there and then went on to higher programs like UK, KU, Illinois, Tenn, Minnesota. At Illionis he continued Lon Kugers program into his own and produce winning and produce many NBA players, and Coach Weber reap the benefits of the team when Bill Self left. Now he at Kansas in his 5th year with his OWN players he won it all. Continue the dominance from Brown and Williams teams.
> 
> JTIII is a good coach. He coach Princton to great years, and now at Georgetown for a few years and has not made to the elite 8 maybe once or twice can not remember.



JT3 is still young. Self sturggled early on at Kansas when it came to torunament time (getting bounced out two consecutive years in the first round among other things). Had it not been for the national title this year I don't think many would have put him on their lists. JT3 just needs to breakthrough once like Self had recently.


----------



## kansasalumn

Blue Magic said:


> Ok, let me get mine in. Off the top, my list would go something along the lines of.....
> 
> 1. Coach K - Duke
> 2. Billy the Kid - Florida
> 3. Tom Izzo - Michigan State
> 4. Ben Howland - UCLA
> 5a. Roy Williams - UNC
> 5b. Bill Self - Kansas
> 6. JT III - Georgetown
> 7. Mark Few - Gonzaga
> 8. Anthony Grant - VCU
> 9. John Calipari Memphis
> 10. Rick Pitino -Lousiville


Pitino won't count b/c that would be 11th rank in your rankings.


----------



## kansasalumn

ok I know there are several here who comment, but did not vote out their opinions of the top 10. So far this is our list. We will need more votes. If you do not like our list so far, vote or change your vote. It is that easy. Thanks

1 Coach K 32
2 Roy 26
3 Self 23
--Howland 23
5 Donavan 22
6 Izzo 19
--JT3 19
8 Calapari 16
9 Pelphery 9
10 Barnes 8
---Gillispie 8

so we have a top 11. Remember continue to vote or change if you do not like our list so far. thank you


----------



## bball2223

smh at Pelphery, Barnes, and Gillispie getting in over Huggins and Pitino.


----------



## TM

gimmie a day or so


----------



## Blue

lol @ Gillespie even being mentioned in this discussion. :lol:


----------



## kansasalumn

Blue Magic said:


> lol @ Gillespie even being mentioned in this discussion. :lol:


why? He is a good coach. His time at UK will come. He turn around UTEP in just 2 years, and he turn around TAMU in a year, and was a force for 3 years after that.


----------



## bball2223

kansasalumn said:


> why? He is a good coach. His time at UK will come. He turn around UTEP in just 2 years, and he turn around TAMU in a year, and was a force for 3 years after that.


He was a force for one year at Texas A&M (I felt they had one of the best teams in the country last year). He recruits very well, and he develops guards with anyone. He will have UK back and going very soon, and it is scary to think what they could be if he lands John Wall. He isn't a top 10 coach yet however but he is rapidly approaching that distinction.


----------



## TM

I'm obviously confused as to what this thread is. Are we talking about overall success = current coach? or are we talking about top 10 coaches = who recruit / develop / coach the best / who would you want running your program?


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> I'm obviously confused as to what this thread is. Are we talking about overall success = current coach? or are we talking about top 10 coaches = who recruit / develop / coach the best / who would you want running your program?



It's however you want to rank them. I mixed overall accomplishments with who I would want to start a program with. It's whatever way in which you want to rank them.


----------



## TM

bball2223 said:


> It's whatever way in which you want to rank them.


...you just told someone, "He isn't a top 10 coach yet"


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> ...you just told someone, "He isn't a top 10 coach yet"


Gillispie is a great recruiter but there are better ones out there who have proven more as a coach than him. Like I said rank them how you want don't shoot me for stating my opnion.


----------



## TM

your opinion always sucks, bball :biggrin:


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> your opinion always sucks, bball :biggrin:


Likewise TM :biggrin: Whens your list coming out?


----------



## TM

it will premiere shortly


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> it will premiere shortly


----------



## TM

_*Subject to change _

1. Billy Donovan
2. Mark Few
3. Mike Krzyzewski
4. Roy Williams
5. Bill Self
6. Ben Howland
7. Tom Izzo
8. Rick Barnes
9. Bob Huggins
10. John Thompson III

- I gave into the Bill Self hype. Foolish.
- I despise John Calipari
- I'm willing to answer for any of my selections. Feel free to critique.


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> _*Subject to change _
> 
> 1. Billy Donovan
> 2. Mark Few
> 3. Mike Krzyzewski
> 4. Roy Williams
> 5. Bill Self
> 6. Ben Howland
> 7. Tom Izzo
> 8. Rick Barnes
> 9. Bob Huggins
> 10. John Thompson III
> 
> - I gave into the Bill Self hype. Foolish.
> - I despise John Calipari
> - I'm willing to answer for any of my selections. Feel free to critique.


Not that I disagree with Mark few being among the top ten but what made you put him at number 2?


----------



## TM

I actually thought the guy was younger than he is (48). I figured if I was going to pick a guy for my team (a high major, of course ), I'd go with him. I mean, you know what he's done. The guy's getting Top 100 kids and winning NCAA games (_was_ winning NCAA games) at Gonzaga. I'd only imagine that he'd do even better at a UNC, UCLA, etc.


----------



## Blue

I mean, he has potential to be great but hasn't done anything "great" yet......i guess he can be in the discussion


----------



## TM

Turn a basketball program into a high major... i'd say that's pretty "great"


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> Turn a basketball program into a high major... i'd say that's pretty "great"


I think he means make the final four, or win an NCAA title.


----------



## kansasalumn

ok voiting will end in a couple days, now it is time to vote/change


----------



## kansasalumn

voting closed


----------

